
Article 13: UK will not implement EU copyright law - chris_overseas
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-51240785
======
matthewmacleod
It would be wise to take any promises made by the current government with
regard to the EU with a rather humongous pinch of salt at the moment.

The UK will shortly be trying to salvage as much of its trading and regulatory
relationship with Europe as it can. I’d expect to see promises like this
quietly dropped.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
I don't think this lot actually care about the trading and regulatory
relationship with Europe, at all. I can't figure out what is supposed to fill
the place occupied by the EU. Which makes for an interesting decade,
particularly if you have a business trading within the EU.

~~~
toyg
This lot does not even agree with itself about what it wants, or is
deliberately making an effort to appear that way. One day the chancellor of
the Exchequer (effectively n.2 in gov, the one with actual hands on the purse-
string) says “screw alignment, we don’t need the EU, the Americans are our
best friend”; the next the Prime Minister says “screw Americans, they are
bullies, the EU is still our best friend”; and the chancellor goes “he’s
right, I don’t know what I was thinking the other day”.

In the next 12 months, the public won’t be able to believe a single word
coming from government that might involve (even tangentially) trade
negotiations.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Very true, they're all winging it. It all seems to be coming from the evil
genius Cummings who tells everyone from Johnson down what to think.

It's too disturbing to contemplate what the state of the establishment, civil
service, judiciary and all the other checks and balances will be at the end of
five years.

------
lazyjones
What the BBC fails to mention or tries to hide: memes will _not_ be safe:
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200117/07301943748/germa...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200117/07301943748/germany-
wants-to-limit-memes-mashups-derived-press-publishers-material-
to-128-by-128-pixels-resolution-three-seconds-length.shtml)

~~~
asplake
...in Germany. That’s Germany’s proposed implementation of the law

~~~
DuskStar
And we all know that the rest of the EU will be more reasonable in their
implementation.

Except that Germany is one of the biggest political forces in the EU, and what
they're doing a lot of the rest will be pressured to follow...

~~~
_0ffh
I fear that if I voiced the opinion I hold of my dear government, I shall be
voted down into oblivion for gratuitous use of colourfully explicit language,
and rightfully so. The only comfort that is given me, is that this stain on
European politics stands out slightly less for being in some equally abysmal
company, which unfortunately is another source of pain all by itself. I wish
our politicians were the only paragons of stupidity and corruption, so that
the European community as a whole would put them in their place. Alas, we're
not the only flower in the bunch that stinks.

It seems the most prominent use the EU is regularly put to, is as a scapegoat
to blame for bad laws. These are sponsored and promoted by cabals of national
governments on the European level, in order to shirk their responsibility to
their sovereigns, the national voters.

~~~
1_player
I've read your comment thrice and I can't make any sense of it and tell if
you're arguing for or against the parent argument.

------
Mindwipe
The current UK government's proposals for an "online harms" regulator will be
far, far, far more harmful than Article 13 would ever be.

They're vague, undefined, create criminal penalties, don't understand what
harms are, create an incentive to shut down speech on the basis of risk
management and will be enforced entirely arbitrarily.

------
jakeogh
Fantastic. Go UK! Article 13 is antithetical to a free society.

~~~
raverbashing
I totally agree that Art. 13/17 is a farce

But as a reminder, a good amount of Labour (S&D) and Tories (ECR) voted for
the directive
[https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/b6puyx/thats_how_ev...](https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/b6puyx/thats_how_every_mep_voted_on_the_copyright/)
so it is possible something might be brought at the HoC level

------
Zenst
A good move, probably one of the more palatable EU laws that will if dropped,
go down well politicaly with the people. Equally, it enables the UK to use it
as a presedence to drift away from other EU rules, some maybe less politicaly
palatable with the populus.

So on many levels, a very cunning move and certainly opens up EU trade
negotiations to cater for divergance by grabbing a low hanging fruit.

But will this effect trade with the EU and trade deals - not that much, if at
all.

Can anybody name a UK company that this law effects that solely or majority
trades with the EU? Asking as this seems more about content and most/near all
content providers are global and would be versed in regional variations on
regulations.

------
jotm
I'm trying to find out about other EU countries' implementation, but so far it
looks no one's doing much.

Germany has a proposal that I doubt will go anywhere, but who knows, maybe
they will, judging by their ignorance of anything Internet related.

Other countries don't seem to have any information available.

I seriously hope Eastern European leaders aren't dumb enough to implement
something that would send their online tech sectors to the grave... But again,
who knows

Anyone from EU have some information about this?

------
dzink
Does not apply to private or non-commercial use, which Facebook and peers
could claim is all of the use on a private profile site.

------
Koremat6666
Thank you UK. I hope UK does a comprehensive review of all EU regulations have
made it harder to do business in UK. Hope things like GDPR goes away too.

Other nations too should learn from UK here.

~~~
untog
> made it harder to do business in UK

If you want to export/import out of the country then you're going to need to
follow all EU guidelines anyway. So all the UK has done is remove itself from
the decision making process of rules businesses still have to operate under.

~~~
lazyjones
> _If you want to export /import out of the country then you're going to need
> to follow all EU guidelines anyway._

Nonsense, the EU is just one of many potential trade partners and it does
business with plenty of exporters who aren't forced to operate under EU rules.

------
unnouinceput
"The UK was among 19 nations that initially supported the law."

That's quite rich, ain't it? It's OK, after Brexit UK will become a colony of
US anyway since they will rapidly do bi trading deals and implement US style
anyway. You know, the style that allowed stuff to halt for 20 years because
Disney want it in 1999.

~~~
vonquant
>UK will become a colony of US

What? No.

~~~
thaumasiotes
The idea kind of reminds me of Yahoo's Alibaba investment. It was successful.
So successful that, in the end, it completely negated anything else that was
going on at Yahoo.

You could make a fun argument that colonizing America had a similar kind of
effect on Britain.

